# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Gửi lời yêu thương nhận quà goimon.vn

## goimon-hanoi

Từ thuở ấu thơ cắp sách đến trường chúng ta đã được thầy cô dạy dỗ truyền thống tôn sư trọng đạo mà ông cha ta đã truyền dạy từ bao đời nay… Chính thầy cô là những người đã chắp cánh cho những ước mơ bay cao, cung cấp hành trang kiến thức cho chúng ta bước vào đời và giúp chúng ta thành công trên con đường học vấn và cả trên đường đời.
Nhân ngày Nhà giáo Việt Nam 20/11, *Gọi món* xin gửi lời tri ân đến thầy cô thông qua sự kiện “*Gửi lời yêu thương – Nhận quà Gọi món*” như một món quà bất ngờ từ những học trò yêu quý muốn bày tỏ lòng biết ơn đến với thầy cô của mình.

*THỂ LỆ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH*
*1. Đối tượng tham gia:*
Tất cả thành viên của Fanpage Goimon.vn muốn gửi Lời tri ân tới Thầy/ Cô (trên địa bàn Hà Nội)
*2. Thời gian:*
Từ ngày 07/11/2013 đến 12 giờ trưa ngày 17/11/2013
*3. Tham dự thế nào?*
- B1: Like fanpage của Goimon.vn
- B2: Like và share ảnh Gửi lời yêu thương
- B3: Comment lời chúc (sẽ được dùng để ghi trên thiệp).
4 số cuối thời gian comment sẽ được dùng để chọn người thắng cuộc. Người thắng cuộc là người có số may mắn gần nhất (về trị tuyệt đối) với kết quả số xố Miền Bắc. Người có số gần nhất sẽ nhận phần quà số 1, tương tư với người số 2 và 3. Chi tiết đổi thời gian sang số dự đoán (Goimon sẽ thực hiện thao tác này), bạn có thể kiểm tra tại: http://bit.ly/163JXS.
*4. Giải thưởng:*
Ban tổ chức sẽ căn cứ vào kết quả xổ số miền Bắc ngày 17/11/2013 để chọn ra người may mắn. Giải thưởng được nhận là 1 trong 3 phần quà sau:

*Một bó hoa tặng thầy cô do Gọi món trao đến tận tay thầy cô của người trúng giải**Giỏ quà mỹ phẩm kèm thiệp chúc mừng ngày 20/11 trao tặng  tận tay thầy cô của người trúng giải**Voucher Chăm sóc sức khỏe kèm thiệp chúc mừng ngày 20/11 trao tặng  tận tay thầy cô của người trúng giải*

Ngay sau khi có kết quả, Gọi món sẽ liên lạc với bạn qua facebook để lấy các thông tin cần thiết cho việc gửi quà. Trong trường hợp không liên lạc được trước 9h ngày 18/11, goimon có quyền thay đổi người nhận thưởng (người có số dự thưởng gần nhất tiếp theo).
Khách hàng trúng thưởng sẽ được công bố chính thức tại blog – fanpage và các kênh truyền thông của goimon.vn vào* 11h ngày 18/11/2013.*
Cùng goimon.vn bày tỏ lời tri ân và dành những món quà bất ngờ tới Thầy/ Cô nhận dịp 20/11 này nhé!

----------

